# Llama as a guard??



## JK_Farms

I'm thinking about getting a guard llama for my goats but I don't know much about them. Do I just put the llama in with the goats or what?? The hoof and fleece trimming don't bother me I can do that. But I have to have a friendly one that's good at protecting but human friendly. Are any llamas able to protect and are good at it? I was looking at a rescue but I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Friendly to humans and guard don't go together. You have to make sure they are actually a guard. Not all guard.


----------



## JK_Farms

Friendly as in they won't attack me or my family. I'll put them up when people come to buy. I have a little bit of a problem neighbor so as long as it will not be aggressive to me I'll be ok


----------



## JK_Farms

Where is the best place to get one? I'm still trying to learn about the guards but we definitely don't want a dog..... Our dog right now is sick and old and we don't feel right about getting another


----------



## Madgoat

I believe someone just posted about coyotes coming in the pasture and killing a baby goat, along with some fowl, and her "llama" just stood there watching. So I would only buy from someone who would guarantee the llama was a guardian. Not all LGD's make good guardians so don't "assume" that all LGD's, llama, donkeys, etc are good livestock guardians. Check out their parents, if at all possible and get a "refund" option if they don't work out. I paid over $800.00 for a bitch, who was supposed to be "show" quality and had her flown down to me. She was so "shy" (which I mistook for flight fear) that if she ever got off a lead or out of our property, she wouldn't come to anyone. She passed that trait on to her litter. I ended up giving her back to the breeder.


----------



## ksalvagno

You would need to find a reputable llama breeder or someone who needs to find a new home for their proven guard. Nothing under 3 years old is a proven guard.


----------



## JK_Farms

I found one that's from a rescue they sell them for guarding goats and sheep and one is 10

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## ksalvagno

What is the guarantee that it actually guards? It is nice to get from a rescue but what will you do with the llama if it doesn't actually guard?


----------



## JK_Farms

ksalvagno said:


> What is the guarantee that it actually guards? It is nice to get from a rescue but what will you do with the llama if it doesn't actually guard?


How would I know if it guards or not?


----------



## ksalvagno

The rescue or wherever you get one would have proof of it guarding. Otherwise you are taking a chance.


----------



## JK_Farms

Oh OK!


----------



## Madgoat

JK_Farms said:


> How would I know if it guards or not?


This is why I would look for a reputable breeder. Rescuing animals is such a great thing to do. But usually people don't "surrender" producing animals. I said "usually". You might get a contract with the rescue that gives you a "certain" time frame where you can return the animal in the same condition you got it, for a full refund if it doesn't do the job you wanted it for. At least you have some recourse if the llama turns out to be a dud. And I would also advise against getting it a "friend", it's friends need to be your livestock, not another llama.


----------



## ksalvagno

Depends on the llamas and the size herd. I lived near a sheep farm that had 3 guard llamas. They always posted themselves so they were watching the whole field. I had 2 guard llamas. One went after the threat and the other one herded the alpacas to the barn.


----------



## JK_Farms

I would only be getting one to guard my 12 females. The people near me only sell show guardian llamas that sometimes go on sale at 1, 000 plus dollars! But the rescue is $250 rehoming fee that comes with a halter.


----------



## ksalvagno

Will the rescue take the Llama back if it doesn't work out or are you willing to keep the llama even if it doesn't guard?
There is a reason for the price difference.


----------



## JK_Farms

Yes within 30 days. But I'm not wanting show quality just a protector and $1000 is a lot of money just for a llama


----------



## odieclark

Following ♥

We love our llama-no previous experience 

Gelded male
Was a show llama
No guard experience 
Was 13 at time of purchase
Not returnable
He was introduced to our goats at the time

Instantly he took over as guard

Currently, 3 years later he is with our young ewes

He loved the goats

Now he loves the sheep

We are lucky? Blessed with him!♥


----------



## Honsby

ksalvagno said:


> What is the guarantee that it actually guards? It is nice to get from a rescue but what will you do with the llama if it doesn't actually guard?


Apparently, not all Llamas make good guards Karen...


----------



## Honsby

JK_Farms said:


> Are any llamas able to protect and are good at it? I was looking at a rescue but I'm not too sure about it.


All kidding around aside, there are other options. Consider maybe an alpaca or guanaco (endangered?) if you'd like to expand your horizons and make some extra income.

This video might help.


----------



## ksalvagno

Alpacas don't make good guard animals. They don't have enough weight to stomp and kill. My alpacas needed a guard llama. A good guard llama can stomp and kill a dog. Most llamas are not good guards. That is why if you find one, you treasure it. You can certainly get lucky with adopting from a rescue and end up with a good guard that you take a chance on but you are taking a chance.


----------



## JK_Farms

We fixed the fence to were its had to get in hopefully but just in case I want something there to help my goats cause they're expensive!!! I would sell the wool I guess to help pay for the llama. I also heard that alpacas can be used but I get mixed signals. The Lady won't get back yo me till next week about the llamas


----------



## Madgoat

ksalvagno said:


> Depends on the llamas and the size herd. I lived near a sheep farm that had 3 guard llamas. They always posted themselves so they were watching the whole field. I had 2 guard llamas. One went after the threat and the other one herded the alpacas to the barn.


Interesting, thanks for sharing that. I learn something new here everytime I sign in.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sale of wool may or may not happen. Depends on the quality of the wool and how well it was sheared. Not to mention removing guard hair.


----------



## KW Farms

JK_Farms said:


> I'm thinking about getting a guard llama for my goats but I don't know much about them. Do I just put the llama in with the goats or what?? The hoof and fleece trimming don't bother me I can do that. But I have to have a friendly one that's good at protecting but human friendly. Are any llamas able to protect and are good at it? I was looking at a rescue but I'm not too sure about it.


I would give the llama some time to adjust to the goats before putting them together. Sharing a fenceline is great. If that's not possible, you can usually put them together without much trouble, but if the goats aren't used to llamas, they may be fearful and run from it at first.

Not all llamas make good guardians. Actually, a lot don't. You really have to look around and find the right llama for the job.

It depends on your predator load. A random small predator may be fine, but llamas are prey animals too and sometimes need protection themselves. They are no match for cougars, wolves, or stray dogs that really want to do some damage.

We used to have llamas and while they were excellent guardians. The coyotes didn't seem to have any fear after awhile and would come right up along the fenceline and grab chickens. They even killed an adult doe that was loose one night. So while the llamas may help, I'm not sure that they're super effective predator control. We ended up switching to LGDs.

Something else to keep in mind is that llamas can carry caprine diseases such as CL. You need to be really careful with what you bring in as not to expose your goats to an untreatable disease.


----------



## odieclark

Honsby-love the video and the pic!

JK_farms, we had no idea what we were getting when we shopped for a llama! Nor did we know what to look for, ask about or even know what it was that we expected, other than a guard for our livestock-our goats 3 years ago. The place we got him, just showed and sheared llamas-they did not train guard animals. They are Great people and he came a healthy animal and well cared for.

He had a name, but we renamed him Moses. We needed a leader, protector, and guard.

So far so good! Our goats loved him and he loved our goats! 

The last year we have had to have him with our lambs, as they have needed a guard. Our goats now have cattle on the side by them and sheep with the llama on the other. 

Again, maybe we are just lucky, but honestly we accept :7up:luck!


----------



## wndngrvr

We had a wonderful guard llama (castrated male)for many years. After his death we got 2 females and they are lovely but useless. Never seen any type of guarding from either of them. Our male was a bit of a problem as he didn't want other men to come onto the farm but he did love the animals and took control of their welfare. He could only do so much though - he would scream to bring us out and that was a help. I would think that females aren't any good so check that out before getting one.


----------



## ksalvagno

Females can be just as good a guard. I had 2 female llamas guarding my alpaca herd. But don't breed them. With their own cria on the ground, they will only protect their cria.


----------



## odieclark

We were told gelded male over two, is best, but females could work. We went with male as suggested. Certainly everything one can do that helps keep the animals safe. Being alerted to danger is important and that has helped us and those he guards. The lambs in particular shadow and follow him-lambs are much more fearful than goats and seem more vulnerable to predators attacking.

Also having a shelter or barn for them to go into makes them feel safe.


----------



## JK_Farms

The lady at the rescue is going to find a guardian but I'm not sure which gender is best. I'm not going to breed it ever so I was thinking a gelded male what do you guys think?

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## ksalvagno

Either is fine but always good to remove hormones from the situation. Gelded males are harder to find homes for anyway.


----------



## darth

My neighbour has 7 alpacas. I go to the fence line and feed them occasionally. Usually they are watching my place from the fence line and the sheep they are meant to be watching are about 20 acres away. This person is so slack with his stock I figure I should make friends with the alpacas because it's only a matter of time before they will be over on my property.


----------



## odieclark

Darth that's funny!

Gelded male over two


----------



## JK_Farms

I was thinking gelded male 3 and up

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## odieclark

We love our llama!


----------



## Calfee Farms

JK_Farms said:


> I'm thinking about getting a guard llama for my goats but I don't know much about them. Do I just put the llama in with the goats or what?? The hoof and fleece trimming don't bother me I can do that. But I have to have a friendly one that's good at protecting but human friendly. Are any llamas able to protect and are good at it? I was looking at a rescue but I'm not too sure about it.


This is our livestock guardian llama "Carl". We have had him for 4 years now. We tried every other type of guardian animal including donkeys, mini mules, and guardian dogs and a llama just fits our operation perfectly. We got him from a friend who raises llamas with his goats so we got the ultimate guardian animal. Try South East Llama Rescue and see if they can assist you in your search for a guardian llama. I can tell you from experience that you may not want to get an intact male llama as a guardian. Ours tried to breed our goats and nearly crushed one. We had him castrated and he is fine now. The others are right, finding a guardian and a llama that's nice to strangers is few and far between. Either the llama is very people friendly and a terrible guardian or a great guardian and hates strangers. Our llama stands watch over the momma goat as she is giving birth and actually helps lick clean the new baby goats if momma allows. Carl absolutely loves his baby goats and let's them crawl all over him. He definitely takes his job very seriously. We love our llama and he will herd the goats up in a group and put himself between a perceived threat and his goats. We have a big coyote population and foxes, and just this year a few mountain lion/ cougar sightings near our farm in East Tennessee. I don't know how a llama would do against a cougar, but I do know this 7ft. tall 450lbs. of llama would put his life down for his goats. I would suggest that you only get 1 llama as it has been our experience that multiple llamas will form their own little herd and not guard the livestock like they should.These are a few pics of our llama just sheared and one with him in full wool.


----------



## Calfee Farms

JK_Farms said:


> I would only be getting one to guard my 12 females. The people near me only sell show guardian llamas that sometimes go on sale at 1, 000 plus dollars! But the rescue is $250 rehoming fee that comes with a halter.


I highly recommend South East Llama Rescue. They are very knowledgeable and can hook you up with a great llama.


----------



## odieclark

Oh my goodness! How AMAZING! I love Carl now too! He even lets the goat kids climb on him! AWW!!! Gosh, that is a photo I would LOVE TO SEE!!!! GREAT !!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Calfee Farms

odieclark said:


> Oh my goodness! How AMAZING! I love Carl now too! He even lets the goat kids climb on him! AWW!!! Gosh, that is a photo I would LOVE TO SEE!!!! GREAT !!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Odieclark, you're welcome! We just love our llama. He is such a conversation piece and an ambassador for our farm. This is the first llama I have ever had.


----------



## odieclark

That’s cool! I guess that’s what Moses is at ours as well! Funny, my dad always asks first, how is Moses?


----------



## New-goat-mom

Ohhhh @Calfee Farms ... did he get his name from Carl in llamas with hats? He is such a doll!


----------



## Calfee Farms

New-goat-mom said:


> Ohhhh @Calfee Farms ... did he get his name from Carl in llamas with hats? He is such a doll!


I think his name came from the cartoon Jimmy Neutron. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

